# Outlander - Diana Gabaldon



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I just finished The Outlander series by Diana Gabaldon. If you like historic fiction, this is a great series. The only problem was, as soon as I finished one, I would go on the Kindle Store and buy the next one. I seriously neglected my school work while reading this set (I am a grad. student).

Diana Gabaldon makes you feel like you are in Scotland in the middle of the Uprising of 1745. She then follows Claire and Jamie through their lives for the next 30 years. Sometimes, I felt like I could hear Jamie's Scottish brogue.

This is a great read, but be warned - make sure all your work is done before you start reading.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Hiya tlshaw....welcome to the forum. We've been talking about The Outlander series among others in other threads throughout the Book Corner. I think they may be under "What are you reading?" and "Favorite books", or something to that matter. Feel free to join in )*


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I've read them all but the last one - which I have downloaded and it is in the queue.  Great reads!!

OK....  break over.....  back to the grindstone/salt mines.  BBL


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

For those of us who love Jamie and Claire, Essential Entertainment is going to be producing the franchise, starting with Outlander.  Randy Wallace (Braveheart) has written the screenplay and it is out to directors now.  As we speak, they are in Scotland scouting locations, with an eye toward beginning filming in the Spring.  

I read Outlander when it first came out and gave up on a movie long ago.  Now that's it's going to be a reality, I'm worried about all the things that can go wrong.  If the casting isn't right, especially Jamie (Karl Urban/Eomer), I may not even go to see it.  

I hope that Peter Jackson takes over the directing chores, so we can be assured of an honest and probably successful effort.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

tlshaw said:


> I just finished The Outlander series by Diana Gabaldon. If you like historic fiction, this is a great series. The only problem was, as soon as I finished one, I would go on the Kindle Store and buy the next one. I seriously neglected my school work while reading this set (I am a grad. student).
> 
> Diana Gabaldon makes you feel like you are in Scotland in the middle of the Uprising of 1745. She then follows Claire and Jamie through their lives for the next 30 years. Sometimes, I felt like I could hear Jamie's Scottish brogue.
> 
> This is a great read, but be warned - make sure all your work is done before you start reading.


Hell tlshaw and welcome to the boards! This is a series I have never read but always been interested in. It will definitely be added to my wish list. Thanks!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> For those of us who love Jamie and Claire, Essential Entertainment is going to be producing the franchise, starting with Outlander. Randy Wallace (Braveheart) has written the screenplay and it is out to directors now. As we speak, they are in Scotland scouting locations, with an eye toward beginning filming in the Spring.
> 
> I read Outlander when it first came out and gave up on a movie long ago. Now that's it's going to be a reality, I'm worried about all the things that can go wrong. If the casting isn't right, especially Jamie (Karl Urban/Eomer), I may not even go to see it.
> 
> I hope that Peter Jackson takes over the directing chores, so we can be assured of an honest and probably successful effort.


*Thanks for the heads up gertie!*


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Favorite, Favorite, Favorite books, hands down! These were among the first books I bought for my Kindle. I discovered Outlander on Audible several years ago and got hooked. 

The next book in the series should be out sometime next year...

Also, If you didn't know, she's got the Lord John series as well. Not as good or nearly as long as Outlander, but Lord John is one of my favorite characters.


Movies? Finally? I don't know if I'd be able to watch them. I honestly love the books so much, I don't want to be disappointed with the movie (Think Harry potter..hated the 4th movie and it's my favorite book of the series)


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

Glad to know!  I have just started Outlander and am only at chapter 2.  Still a long way to go but I have been hearing so many great things about the book that I can't wait until I finish it!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

mydreamywish said:


> Glad to know! I have just started Outlander and am only at chapter 2. Still a long way to go but I have been hearing so many great things about the book that I can't wait until I finish it!


*Wait until it really gets going...don't want to spoil it for you but the "pages" will just fly by *


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

I have you to thank Chynared!  I felt like I have been missing something reading all these good things about this series.  I had to hop to it when I finished my other great read this afternoon!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

mydreamywish said:


> I have you to thank Chynared! I felt like I have been missing something reading all these good things about this series. I had to hop to it when I finished my other great read this afternoon!


*You'll get lost in this book, become sad when it ends and smile again when you start the second in the series...plus, I learned a lot about the time period and of the countries mentioned as well. *


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

If you liked The Outlander series, check out Sara Donati's series. The first one is, I think, Lake In The Clouds. The  main character is the son of Hawkeye (of Last of the Mohican's fame). I'd give it 3-1/2 stars (maybe 4 if I were in a good mood).


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

FearNot said:


> If you liked The Outlander series, check out Sara Donati's series. The first one is, I think, Lake In The Clouds. The main character is the son of Hawkeye (of Last of the Mohican's fame). I'd give it 3-1/2 stars (maybe 4 if I were in a good mood).


*Actually, the first one is Into the Wilderness, followed by Lake in the Clouds. Ironically, Into the Wilderness isn't available on the Kindle yet... I do have the pb version but would gladly buy the Kindle version 

Click away...











I'm a sucker for historical fiction...here's another one that's set in England and moves on to NYC 









*


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I clicked request the Kindle edition!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> I clicked request the Kindle edition!


*Woo hoo but I guess those books should go into the other thread about books ;-pppp*


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Wait until it really gets going...don't want to spoil it for you but the "pages" will just fly by *


Unless you start hyperventilating like I did when


Spoiler



Jamie and Claire came back to Castle Leoch after the wedding.


Powerful stuff.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great use of spoiler text!  (And for those who don't know, quoting a passage with the spoiler text in it reveals the hidden text when you're replying.)

I'm looking forward to reading some of these!

Betsy


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I still say that I'm in love with Jamie and read these and pretend I am Claire.


Spoiler



Don't tell Chris though, it would hurt his feelings


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

mydreamywish said:


> Glad to know! I have just started Outlander and am only at chapter 2. Still a long way to go but I have been hearing so many great things about the book that I can't wait until I finish it!


Yeah, I tried the sample, and it was pretty long, but nothing much seemed to have happened. So many people have raved about these books, though, that I put in on my "Save For Later" list anyway. I'll get to it one of these days when I need a nice fat novel to dig into.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

marianner said:


> Yeah, I tried the sample, and it was pretty long, but nothing much seemed to have happened. So many people have raved about these books, though, that I put in on my "Save For Later" list anyway. I'll get to it one of these days when I need a nice fat novel to dig into.


It really is worth it. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> It really is worth it. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really.


Really?

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Really?
> 
> Betsy


Honestly!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Really?
> 
> Betsy


Truly


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

marianner said:


> Yeah, I tried the sample, and it was pretty long, but nothing much seemed to have happened. So many people have raved about these books, though, that I put in on my "Save For Later" list anyway. I'll get to it one of these days when I need a nice fat novel to dig into.


*It does pick up but I don't want to say where as it may spoil it for some....and you know you're gonna peek even if I block it out  I wish I had my book here and I could tell you for sure where it picks up but I loaned it to mom.*


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> I still say that I'm in love with Jamie and read these and pretend I am Claire.


And who isn't in love with Jamie? That's why they have to get his casting exactly right.

My daughter wasn't a reader, though I'd tried many times to get her to read Outlander. She was home one day with nothing to do so she picked it up. Called me at work several hours later and said, "Ma, why didn't you make me read this book before." I said, "Are you in love with Jamie, yet?" "Oh, yeah!!"

Outlander made her a reader. It only took me four years to get her to read Harry Potter.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> And who isn't in love with Jamie? That's why they have to get his casting exactly right.
> 
> My daughter wasn't a reader, though I'd tried many times to get her to read Outlander. She was home one day with nothing to do so she picked it up. Called me at work several hours later and said, "Ma, why didn't you make me read this book before." I said, "Are you in love with Jamie, yet?" "Oh, yeah!!"
> 
> Outlander made her a reader. It only took me four years to get her to read Harry Potter.


I'm just glad that I wasn't the only one that fell for him (outside of the book)


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> I'm just glad that I wasn't the only one that fell for him (outside of the book)


*Gorgeous, sexy, sensitive, manly....what's not to love*


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, you have me convinced! As though I need another book on my Kindle! But I one-clicked the first one, Outlander!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> Well, you have me convinced! As though I need another book on my Kindle! But I one-clicked the first one, Outlander!


you are in for a treat! report back when you finish. I'd love to know what you think.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

I definitely will. I just started The Princess Bride. Was thinking of reading The Stand after that. I have sooooo many books on my Kindle now it's hard to choose!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> I definitely will. I just started The Princess Bride. Was thinking of reading The Stand after that. I have sooooo many books on my Kindle now it's hard to choose!


That's the kind of spirit we like here in the Book Corner!

Betsy


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> I definitely will. I just started The Princess Bride. Was thinking of reading The Stand after that. I have sooooo many books on my Kindle now it's hard to choose!


ha ha ha - I just finished The Stand for the first time about 2 weeks ago. We Really should start a book club here!!


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

And The Stand is a big fat book too! Just like Outlander!


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I have had it on my 'to be read' list.  So many books, so little time.  I have the sample on my Kindle too, but I just haven't been able to read it yet...work seems to get in the way of everything.   Though I do get paid soon, so perhaps I'll have some money to buy some books.  My 'saved for later' list is getting longer and longer... 

Though I've got a question, I'm not undaunted by the size of the book, but is it mainly a romance?  So if the book picks up later on...I'm wondering how far in 'cause sometimes I tend to lose my patience...ha-ha.

Tris


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm going to be sacrilegious, here. Love, love, love Outlander ... one of my favorite books of all time. Read it at least once a year. Dragonfly in Amber wasn't quite as good, and Voyager wasn't quite as good as that.

Then we get to Drums of Autumn. I stopped halfway through. My daughter bought me Fiery Cross for Christmas so I had to go back and read Drums and then slogged my way through Cross. I don't know why I bought A Breath of Snow and Ashes after that ... hope springs eternal, I guess. Breath was marginally better, but I definitely won't be buying An Echo of Bones.

But the first three will be going on my Kindle ... my Christmas present to myself. Oh, wait. Gertie Keddle Kindle was my birthday and Christmas present to myself ... for the next two years.

Does anyone know if they corrected the timeline in the newer editions? Just curious.

*Tris*, Outlander is definitely not a romance novel. There is a love story, but it's a grown-up love story ... mature, abiding love. It gets really interesting by Page 37 when Claire


Spoiler



goes back through the stones


. You may be there already. Don't get discouraged. This book is worth every minute you spend with it.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Tris said:


> Though I've got a question, I'm not undaunted by the size of the book, but is it mainly a romance? So if the book picks up later in the book...I'm wondering how far in 'cause sometimes I tend to lose my patience...ha-ha.
> 
> Tris


*Personally, I didn't see it as a straight "romance". Sure there is romance in it but it's more about the strength of their love and all that they have to endure during those times. It does start off a tad slow but it will pick up...I promise 

Later books in the series have their own dynamics and deal with different circumstances, etc. So, like Gertie, you may not be as thrilled with them or like me, you'll love them each in their own right.

Have fun *


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> I still say that I'm in love with Jamie and read these and pretend I am Claire.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


LOL... there you go again Kirsten... cracking me up!!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

This series is the next thing I bought for my Kindle after I ordered Leslie's FAQ book first!!  It's an incredible series!!  I don't know if they're still available online... but a jeweler created a copy of the "thistle" wedding band that Jamie gave Claire..... for those of us who become Claire when we read this series.  The Outlandish Companion is helpful if you have trouble keeping track of all of the characters.... only available as a dead tree book so far.  I was surprised that Diana Gabaldon wrote it before the series is done..... because it won't have the characters in the later books.  My boss, Michelle, is the one who got me hooked on the series so I made both of us amber bracelets for last Christmas.  Too fun!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> Later books in the series have their own dynamics and deal with different circumstances, etc. So, like Gertie, you may not be as thrilled with them or like me, you'll love them each in their own right.


The stories themselves were good, but DG's style of writing changed. What she does now is write a short story in no particular order, just what comes to mind, and then strings them all into a book. It's very jarring to me. I still love her sense of humor.

But you're right, *Chyn*, I'm in the minority. Most people love all the books. There are some people who don't even like Outlander. I was quite shocked to find this out on the Amazon boards, since everyone I've recommended the book to has loved it. Oh, well, I just said in another thread that I didn't like Pillars of the Earth, which just about everyone loves. So we've all got different taste in literature, which makes life very interesting.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Oh, well, I just said in another thread that I didn't like Pillars of the Earth, which just about everyone loves. So we've all got different taste in literature, which makes life very interesting.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> It really is worth it. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really. Honestly. Really.


I'll get to it Kirstin. Promise. Really.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for the responses to my question.  It is currently still on my "saved for later" list on my Kindle, and I started to read a bit of the sample pages last night.  Though I'm not finding the sample pages kinda...dare I say it here, but dull.  

But I did just get paid at work today, so I'm weighing what book(s) to buy...it's bad. 

Tris


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

marianner said:


> I'll get to it Kirstin. Promise. Really.


Honestly?


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Based on your recommendations I got the Outlander book on CD from the local library.  Its 28 CDs!  Yikes!  I may just order it off the Kindle so its easier to carry.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, I found the sample a little dull, too. Can I request a brief summary of what Outlander is about? It sounds like I might like it...

Nemo


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Mnemosyne said:


> Yeah, I found the sample a little dull, too. Can I request a brief summary of what Outlander is about? It sounds like I might like it...
> 
> Nemo


k - VERY short version. Claire goes to Scottland for a vacation with her husband (second honeymoon?) in the 1940's. She finds these stones (like stone hendge kinda) that send her back in time 200 years where she becomes immediately immersed in the highland lifestyle and can't figure how to get back to her time. Because she is a nurse, she ends up meeting and helping Jamie who was hurt in battle and they are swept into one adventure and battle with bad guys after another. There is one main bad guy that I think was a relative of her husband. The whole time, she is trying to find her way back to her own time. Adventure, romance, history, comedy, tragedy, mystery all rolled into one. I read it about 5 or 6 years ago so anyone - feel free to fix my mistakes or add to it.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

This sounds sooo much like something I would be interested in. As soon as I finish my books I am on, I will plunge into this. Feel like some tea and crumpets right now. Will download the samples onto Kindle so I will have them for my next read...love the Kindle that way.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I think I'm going to have to quit my job so I have time for all these great reads   !!  Thanks for the suggestion, this sounds like something I'd definitely be into!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> There is one main bad guy that I think was a relative of her husband.


Yes, he was an ancestor of her husband.


Spoiler



In later books, of course, we find out it wasn't him at all, but he was the brother of Frank's actual ancestor.



Let's not forget the politics of the Scottish Highlands in 1743 and the intrigue that goes on in Clan society mixed in with accusations of witchcraft.

And then there's Jamie (sigh).


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> k - VERY short version. Claire goes to Scottland for a vacation with her husband (second honeymoon?) in the 1940's. She finds these stones (like stone hendge kinda) that send her back in time 200 years where she becomes immediately immersed in the highland lifestyle and can't figure how to get back to her time. Because she is a nurse, she ends up meeting and helping Jamie who was hurt in battle and they are swept into one adventure and battle with bad guys after another. There is one main bad guy that I think was a relative of her husband. The whole time, she is trying to find her way back to her own time. Adventure, romance, history, comedy, tragedy, mystery all rolled into one. I read it about 5 or 6 years ago so anyone - feel free to fix my mistakes or add to it.


Thanks for that, Kirstin! That does sound like a good read, I'll pick it up.

Nemo


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow! I didn't realize I was starting something with my review of the Outlander Series. I am glad I am not the only one who fell in love with Jamie. He is the perfect man, even when he


Spoiler



had to beat Claire.


Are those thistle rings still available? I really think I need one to wear. I have promised myself that I am going to go back and read the whole series this coming summer after I graduate with my MLIS.

I can't wait to read the next book. Any idea when it will be out?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

According to her website, it will be out Fall 2009. It will be called "An Echo in the Bone".


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Outlander is one of my top ten favorites of all time.  Probably even top one or two.  I have it in a signed first edition hardcover, two paperback lending copies, the UK version -- CrossStitch -- in paperback, and a copy on my Kindle.

If I'm ever stuck somewhere with my Kindle, I want Outlander available to re-read again...and again...and again...

I did get rid of the other hardcovers when I bought The Outlandish Companion (the ones summarized in that book), but I'll *never* get rid of Outlander!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sharyn said:


> Outlander is one of my top ten favorites of all time. Probably even top one or two. I have it in a signed first edition hardcover, two paperback lending copies, the UK version -- CrossStitch -- in paperback, and a copy on my Kindle.
> 
> If I'm ever stuck somewhere with my Kindle, I want Outlander available to re-read again...and again...and again...
> 
> I did get rid of the other hardcovers when I bought The Outlandish Companion (the ones summarized in that book), but I'll *never* get rid of Outlander!


I'm on about my fourth copy of Outlander. I have one hardback left, and I bought that two years ago. The original paperback I bought when the book first came out is long gone. It seems like every time I bought a copy, someone borrowed it and didn't return it. Never again. It's not going out of my house. I'm not going to wait much longer to put Outlander on my Kindle. I'll probably get Dragonfly and Voyager, too, because I can bookmark my favorite scenes. With Outlander, I'd have to bookmark the whole thing.

I agree, it's a book I never get tired of reading and it's definitely a must have on Gertie K.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I'm on about my fourth copy of Outlander. I have one hardback left, and I bought that two years ago. The original paperback I bought when the book first came out is long gone. It seems like every time I bought a copy, someone borrowed it and didn't return it. Never again.


That's why I have two paperback lending copies! I buy them at the used bookstore and then don't get too upset if people don't return them.<G>


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sharyn said:


> That's why I have two paperback lending copies! I buy them at the used bookstore and then don't get too upset if people don't return them.<G>


You just inspired me to put it on Gertie K and I was pleasantly surprised to see it was only $3.99.


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

This is the part I am at ->


Spoiler



Claire and Jamie just get hitched,have consummated the marriage and have just hidden from The Watch.


 I am loving this book. I have not been able to put it down, except for the time I am spending on here talking about the book. Ok - I have to get back to Claire and Jamie!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

mydreamywish said:


> This is the part I am at -> ******** I am loving this book. I have not been able to put it down, except for the time I am spending on here talking about the book. Ok - I have to get back to Claire and Jamie!


Addicting, isn't it? But I kept having to put it down so I could catch my breath. So intense in so many places.


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

Addicting, isn't it? But I kept having to put it down so I could catch my breath. So intense in so many places. 
[/quote]

Yes it is! Just as bad as the Kindle itself and this board!


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

Usually, historical fiction just isn't my cup of tea. My mother loved it, and she was always trying to get me to read books that she thought were great, and most often I would read them but not "get it." Then one day she handed me Outlander . . . and dutiful daughter that I am, I promised to at least give it a try.

Well, I did, and I LOVED it. Diana Gabaldon's writing is most definitely a cut above most of the historical fiction out there. I have read all of the "Outlander" series, and while I do have to admit that a couple of the later ones didn't pack the punch of the earlier ones (I don't like her daughter, Brionna or whatever her name is -- she's just too stereotypically perfect), I still rank that whole series among my favourite books of all time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Khabita said:


> Usually, historical fiction just isn't my cup of tea. My mother loved it, and she was always trying to get me to read books that she thought were great, and most often I would read them but not "get it." Then one day she handed me Outlander . . . and dutiful daughter that I am, I promised to at least give it a try.


My dutiful daughter didn't try Outlander for about two years, and then only because she was home alone and bored. Then I got screamed at for not "making" her read it earlier.



> Well, I did, and I LOVED it. Diana Gabaldon's writing is most definitely a cut above most of the historical fiction out there. I have read all of the "Outlander" series, and while I do have to admit that a couple of the later ones didn't pack the punch of the earlier ones (I don't like her daughter, Brionna or whatever her name is -- she's just too stereotypically perfect), I still rank that whole series among my favourite books of all time.


Roger and Brianna just aren't Jamie and Claire.


Spoiler



If Claire had shot Stephen Bonnett I would have felt differently about that scene. Brianna doing it just didn't fit right. She's just not the kind of person who could do that and live with it. Claire could.


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

I have decided that I cannot read this post anymore until AFTER I am finished with this series.  I do not have the willpower to not read the spoilers!


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

Let me add a note about authors and why their later books don't always read as "tight" as their earlier ones . . . and this is true for actors and directors and just about anyone creative as well.

In the early days of writing, a writer will do just about anything to get published, so the editor holds sway. I know that Diana Gabaldon was an established scriptwriter before "Outlander", but I think this still applies to her. It's a great sacrifice to see your work cut down, rearranged, and rewritten. It's almost like having someone come in and tell you you aren't raising your kids right, and they will do it for you.

So then you get published, and suddenly you are on the bestseller list. And now the power is YOURS. And you can push back on those edits, and those cuts, and those rewrites. Now, many writers never take that power back -- Gabriel Garcia Marquez always says without his editors he'd be nothing -- but I think in Gabaldon's case she did, and I think her finished books have suffered for it.

For another example, look at J.K. Rowling. Ever notice how much fatter her books got as she got more famous? That's probably not an accident -- I bet her editors cut tons out of her first few books, but were no longer "empowered" to do that in later ones.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Khabita said:


> So then you get published, and suddenly you are on the bestseller list. And now the power is YOURS. And you can push back on those edits, and those cuts, and those rewrites. Now, many writers never take that power back -- Gabriel Garcia Marquez always says without his editors he'd be nothing -- but I think in Gabaldon's case she did, and I think her finished books have suffered for it.


I certainly agree with that. One of my friends stopped reading after Voyager and I wish I had. I just don't think, the way things are going, that DG can sustain Jamie and Claire for another 2,000 pages.



> For another example, look at J.K. Rowling. Ever notice how much fatter her books got as she got more famous? That's probably not an accident -- I bet her editors cut tons out of her first few books, but were no longer "empowered" to do that in later ones.


I couldn't understand why they cut out the poem she wrote about Nearly Headless Nick's beheading. It was great.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

I have held back from reading this post for days. I thank all of you who have used the spoiler thingy. I don't want to know what happens. Although, that being said, I'm one of those bad people who when she starts to care about the characters, starts to peek at the last pages!!!! Drives my husband nuts! I can't do that on Abigail.

I'm halfway through The Princess Bride. After that I think I'll read The Stand. Then will come Outlander.  I do it in this order because I have a feeling I'll tear through the whole series when I get hooked. I'm quite greedy when it comes to books.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> I have held back from reading this post for days. I thank all of you who have used the spoiler thingy. I don't want to know what happens. Although, that being said, I'm one of those bad people who when she starts to care about the characters, starts to peek at the last pages!!!! Drives my husband nuts! I can't do that on Abigail.
> 
> I'm halfway through The Princess Bride. After that I think I'll read The Stand. Then will come Outlander. I do it in this order because I have a feeling I'll tear through the whole series when I get hooked. I'm quite greedy when it comes to books.


We want reviews! ha ha I finished The Stand for the first time a couple weeks ago and will be interested to hear what you think. It seems people either love it or they hate it. In any event - The Stand and Outlander are large books so you have some nice fat novels to settle in with!!


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

I just finished reading Outlander.  I love it!  I've just started reading Drangonflys in Amber so I'll report back when I'm done with that one. I  can't get enough!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

mydreamywish said:


> I just finished reading Outlander. I love it! I've just started reading Drangonflys in Amber so I'll report back when I'm done with that one. I can't get enough!


I love it when someone discovers Outlander and feels about it the way I do. Your journey has just begun.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

In case you missed it, the Outlander will probably be the first of our Book Club selections...stay tuned to the Book Corner after the first of the year!

Betsy


----------



## Kristus412 (Nov 22, 2008)

I found Outlander a few years ago and was able to get all my books signed when A Breath of Snow and Ashes came out and Diana did a book signing in Jacksonville.

I have the thistle ring with the Da mi basia mille inscription. 
http://ivmoores.com/claires_ring/clairesring_info.htm

They also now have Brianna's bracelet too along with other Outlander jewlery.
http://www.theauthorsattic.com/gabaldon.htm#DianaGabaldon


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> In case you missed it, the Outlander will probably be the first of our Book Club selections...stay tuned to the Book Corner after the first of the year!
> 
> Betsy


I have mine downloaded and waiting!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy, can we change the title of the thread to the correct title of the book? It's _Outlander_, without _The_.

I know I'm being picky, but this is one of my favorite books.

Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Betsy, can we change the title of the thread to the correct title of the book? It's _Outlander_, without _The_.
> 
> I know I'm being picky, but this is one of my favorite books.
> 
> Thanks.


Glad to help, Gertie, and thanks for letting me know as I'm clueless. No, wait, that was a movie. Anyway, I changed the original post, which changed the name on the Bookcorner topic list, and changed yours (you know you can modify the subject on your own post, don't you, even when replying to someone else's post?). I don't think there's a way for me to change all the subjects in a thread unless I'm moving it to another topic, which obviously I don't want to do. I'm not going to go through 7 pages changing them all individually, not even for you, Gertie, so if someone replies to an earlier post, it's up to them to change the subject. If I catch any miscreants from here on out, I'll change them. And if you are replying to a post with the dreaded "the", remember, you can modify it yourself!

Hope this helps!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hope this helps!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks. I feel so much better, now. See, it doesn't take much to make me happy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Thanks. I feel so much better, now. See, it doesn't take much to make me happy.


Me neither. Making you happy has made me happy. 

Betsy


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> In case you missed it, the Outlander will probably be the first of our Book Club selections...stay tuned to the Book Corner after the first of the year!
> 
> Betsy


Wait?? We're having a book club?? What? When?


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I love it when someone discovers Outlander and feels about it the way I do. Your journey has just begun.


Me too! I have convinced so many people to read the series!


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> In case you missed it, the Outlander will probably be the first of our Book Club selections...stay tuned to the Book Corner after the first of the year!
> 
> Betsy


That will be great! I can't wait!!


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

Kristus412 said:


> I found Outlander a few years ago and was able to get all my books signed when A Breath of Snow and Ashes came out and Diana did a book signing in Jacksonville.
> 
> I have the thistle ring with the Da mi basia mille inscription.
> http://ivmoores.com/claires_ring/clairesring_info.htm
> ...


I was at that book signing too! Are you still in Jacksonville?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> Wait?? We're having a book club?? What? When?


LOL! Check out this thread entitled "Book Clubs"

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,764.0.html

Betsy


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I Love this series. I read the first 3 books twice, before the rest came out. I had thought it was ending with the 3rd but a few years later I started the series again and then there were more books! I made my mom read it who in turn made my sister read it. I always bought the books and passed them on so if I wasn't starting the next book soon enough they would grump at me to pass it on LOL. So sometime mom read one first them my sister then me.  

I made my best friend read it.. Told her if she doesn't like Jamie and Claire that I didn't want to hear about it. She was not allowed to say anything bad about my favorite all time couple.  

Well she did anyway. I told her and a week later she came in telling me how horrible the book was and how mad at me she was. She had had to wait all night for the bookstore to opento run out to the grab the next couple in the series. LoL she loved them as much as me and couldn't put them down.

Theresam


----------



## Kristus412 (Nov 22, 2008)

> I was at that book signing too! Are you still in Jacksonville?


No, I live in Orlando just drove up for the day it was the closest book signing to me.


----------



## Wells83 (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm currently reading _Outlander_ right now. I'm only on chapter 2 so don't have much of an opinion.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wells83 said:


> I'm currently reading _Outlander_ right now. I'm only on chapter 2 so don't have much of an opinion.


Wells, I can't remember if you know about this, but our book club on Outlander is starting January 5th! You don't have to stop reading and wait, but you might want to join in on the fun!

Betsy


----------



## Wells83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Wells, I can't remember if you know about this, but our book club on Outlander is starting January 5th! You don't have to stop reading and wait, but you might want to join in on the fun!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy! I actually just saw the thread on the book klub books. I'll highlight any importnat stuff on my kindle so that I'll remember it once January rolls around.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wells83 said:


> Thanks Betsy! I actually just saw the thread on the book klub books. I'll highlight any importnat stuff on my kindle so that I'll remember it once January rolls around.


Great use of the Kindle's features!

Betsy


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Did you know that if you are reading a sample of a book and go to 'Buy this book' under the menu, it is the same as hitting 'one-click' to buy it and it doesn't take you to the amazon page to see how much it costs?  Well... I didn't know that and now it means I'll be joining the book club in January.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

DawnOfChaos said:


> Did you know that if you are reading a sample of a book and go to 'Buy this book' under the menu, it is the same as hitting 'one-click' to buy it and it doesn't take you to the amazon page to see how much it costs? Well... I didn't know that and now it means I'll be joining the book club in January.


LOL Dawn, thanks for the heads up. I'll be sure to go online and check pricing first (don't want to go over my budget - ok at least until after my Christmas shopping is done!) I'm glad you will be joining us. This is a wonderful series. I'm starting my 3rd read through it.

TheresaM


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Also remember if you buy books from clicking from your kindle sample that this board does not get any commission.  Commissions are good.  If you don't believe me, just ask Harv.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

DawnOfChaos said:


> Did you know that if you are reading a sample of a book and go to 'Buy this book' under the menu, it is the same as hitting 'one-click' to buy it and it doesn't take you to the amazon page to see how much it costs? Well... I didn't know that and now it means I'll be joining the book club in January.


While we welcome you to the BookKlubs, you can ask Amazon for your money back on a book... I think you have to call Customer Service!

Betsy


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Wells83 said:


> Thanks Betsy! I actually just saw the thread on the book klub books. I'll highlight any importnat stuff on my kindle so that I'll remember it once January rolls around.


I forgot that I will be able to highlight the passages I want to discuss. Yes I love my Kindle


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

DawnOfChaos said:


> Did you know that if you are reading a sample of a book and go to 'Buy this book' under the menu, it is the same as hitting 'one-click' to buy it and it doesn't take you to the amazon page to see how much it costs? Well... I didn't know that and now it means I'll be joining the book club in January.


LOL... AND, another reason to come back to KindleBoards to go purchase your books from Amazon!! Help out the boards, and check out the price!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

reader/Anne said:


> I forgot that I will be able to highlight the passages I want to discuss. Yes I love my Kindle


I haven't tried highlighting yet, but I suppose I will be soon! Thanks to Wells for reminding us!


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> While we welcome you to the BookKlubs, you can ask Amazon for your money back on a book... I think you have to call Customer Service!
> 
> Betsy


Actually they give you a choice on it that says "Ordered by Mistake? Click here for a refund" or something like that. I decided to let it slide. And it would have been the second time this week that I used that button -- I thought it might start looking suspicious. Or reveal to Amazon that I'm a mistake book buying idiot.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

DawnOfChaos said:


> Actually they give you a choice on it that says "Ordered by Mistake? Click here for a refund" or something like that. I decided to let it slide. And it would have been the second time this week that I used that button -- I thought it might start looking suspicious. Or reveal to Amazon that I'm a mistake book buying idiot.


LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

There's another choice.  You can click on Buy Now, or there's another option (can't think of the wording now and I'm too lazy to go get Little Gertie) which takes you to the info page for the book.  From there, you can read reviews, a synopsis, and the price is listed, too.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kristus412 said:


> I found Outlander a few years ago and was able to get all my books signed when A Breath of Snow and Ashes came out and Diana did a book signing in Jacksonville.
> 
> I have the thistle ring with the Da mi basia mille inscription.
> http://ivmoores.com/claires_ring/clairesring_info.htm
> ...


*Whoa....there's jewelry? Holy smokes Batman!!!!*


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

OK you guys got another one hooked!  Started it last night and am paying for it this morning. 
Planning on taking the little ones to the park today and hope they will entertain themselves while I read!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Mom of 4 said:


> OK you guys got another one hooked! Started it last night and am paying for it this morning.
> Planning on taking the little ones to the park today and hope they will entertain themselves while I read!


*LOL...it's a slow start but once it gets moving you'll be surprised how fast you'll tear though the book ;-p*


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Mom of 4 said:


> OK you guys got another one hooked! Started it last night and am paying for it this morning.
> Planning on taking the little ones to the park today and hope they will entertain themselves while I read!


Yay, another convert! Making it hard for me to wait until January.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

ugh...I have no will power...You all convinced me to buy Outlander. So many books so little time!


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Don't worry. You have now joined the ranks of the kindleholics and you have lots of company.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Do any of you have the Outlandish Companion?  It isn't available on Kindle but I'm wondering if it might be helpful to me for the book club since there are quite a lot of characters to keep track of.  At least we can use "Search" with our Kindles if we want to make sure we know who a character is.  Or.... maybe you were better at keeping track of all of the characters than I was.  By the time I got to book 4 in the series... and a character from book 1 or 2 would re-appear..... I wouldn't always remember who they were if they were a minor character.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie?

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't have it, but have wanted to get it. It's only for the first 4 books though. I was kind of hoping she'd come out with a revision to cover 5 & 6.

I'm thinking about getting it though. But that's a DTB...Not sure if those are allowed in my house anymore.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have banned DTBs from my house too which is why I haven't bought it.... and I wondered why DG came out with a "companion" before the series was complete.  I've been clicking away on "I Want to Read this on Kindle!" for the companion but, so far, it isn't happening.  Thought I might have a chance since all of the books in the series are Kindleized.  Maybe I'll hold off on buying the companion and Gabaldon will put one out for the whole series.... and it will come out for the Kindle too!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I never bought the Outlandish Companion.  I have the whole series in hardback, though, and if I can't remember a character, it's always an excuse to go back and read again.  

The original Outlandish Companion came out, if I remember correctly, not long  after the first book, or maybe the second.  I guess she's updated it a couple of times, but not recently.  

If someone doesn't remember a scene or character referenced later on, please feel free to ask.  One of us will remember.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

*dusts off thread*

Well, I just finished it, and it was SUCH a good read. The characters in this just reached out and wouldn't let go of me. I'd find myself thinking about the story and wondering what would happen while I was wandering around doing day-to-day things, and that's what I consider a great tale. I'll hold off on deeper thoughts since the book klub is so soon and I'll save them for that, but I wouldn't have found this book if not for this board, so thanks muchly to all of you for that!

*goes to the first page to click on "Dragonfly in Amber"*

Nemo


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Yaaay Nemo! I feel the same way about the characters. And after reading the whole series, they became like friends to me, albeit friends that I haven't seen for a long time now, since it's been a while since I read the last book.  

Enjoy the next one and see you at the book klub!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Mnemosyne said:


> *dusts off thread*
> 
> Well, I just finished it, and it was SUCH a good read. The characters in this just reached out and wouldn't let go of me. I'd find myself thinking about the story and wondering what would happen while I was wandering around doing day-to-day things, and that's what I consider a great tale. I'll hold off on deeper thoughts since the book klub is so soon and I'll save them for that, but I wouldn't have found this book if not for this board, so thanks muchly to all of you for that!
> 
> ...


Yay, another convert. 

I know my favorite book should be some intellectual classic like War and Peace, but Outlander really is my favorite book.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I just finished Outlander and I can't wait to read the next one in the series.  I get the best reading suggestions from the kindle boards!!!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I finished it I think it was last week. It was the first time I have read it and actually, I had never heard of it until I saw it discussed here. 

Love love loved it. I kept staring in panic at my Kdots as they grew and grew. Book was too short  . I just didn't want it to end. Trying to make time stop. I haven't started to read the second one yet as I am already dreading the growing dots  .

Now I would like my own personal Jamie  

I started reading Pillars of the Earth right after and it hasn't been working out that well. Wrong wrong book to follow a book like Outlander. To cleanse the palate I tore through a nice steamy harlequin.

I know already I will reread Outlander. And I am worried I will be let down by the following books in the series as the first is a hard act to follow.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Now I would like my own personal Jamie


Wouldn't we all (sigh).



> I know already I will reread Outlander. And I am worried I will be let down by the following books in the series as the first is a hard act to follow.


Maybe, but you have to find out what happens, don't you? And there is more Jamie goodness to come.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Ohhhh.....sooooo much more Jamie goodness to come. Sigh......


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I started reading Pillars of the Earth right after and it hasn't been working out that well. Wrong wrong book to follow a book like Outlander. To cleanse the palate I tore through a nice steamy harlequin.


LOL! Just finished Outlander too and LOVED it! Read Pillars this summer and it didn't do much for me at all. You can never go wrong with an nice steamy harlequin!


----------

